# southern ohio fly fishing



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

Im new to the sport of fly fishing.i was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on were to fish for trout and what types of flies is hould go get.any and all advice on fly fishing is appriciated


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Howdy & welcome to a great sport...and great forum.


Mad River out of Dayton
Brookville Reservoir tailwaters





Black woolly buggers
Adams dry flies 
Beaded hare's ear nymphs
Black ant and midge patterns in various sizes


Learn to mend line, learn the double haul & practice accuracy in your yard.


Youtube is your friend.


Good luck.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

FYI there is another subforum specifically for flyfishing as well.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Curious? 

Why not fish for warm water species on the fly???

Trout are great but by no means define the sport.

Just a thought.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Don't forget the bluegill, bass, white bass and many other species avail as well! Most of those are readily available!


----------



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks everyone who who replied.. I am an avid panfish and bass fisher so i deffantly wont forget about them.trout and fly fishing is new to me so i can use every bit of info i can get..keep the replies coming


----------



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

for panfish and bass ive been told to buy some floating spiders and ive been wanting to get some hoppers. if anyone has any more suggestions ive got a pay check that im designating to fishing lol


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lineslinger, where exactly do you live, that would help folks steer you to some specific watersheds but the Mad River, Clear Creek and Brookville ( Indiana) are about it for trout short of hitting a few of the NKY trout stocked streams or the ones in WV. 

Salmonid


----------



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

sorry i guess my location would be helpful.i live in miamisburg out side of dayton.i was looking at fishing the mad river but i dont exactly know what part is good fishing.ive heard my end(at the merge betweer the mad and great miam) isnt very good fishing for trout any way. if anyone has suggestions im all ears.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am right around the corner from you and just came from eating at Bullwinkles, ha ha.
Im out towards New lebanon, anyways, the best trout water is North or Springfield up to West Liberty, ( Urbana is right in the middle of the trout water, basically Champaign County is pretty much the place to be with a litle bit above and a little bit below there ok for trout. 

Below Springfield the water starts to warm up and becomes smallmouth water. 

Salmonid


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

The biggest trout I've hooked at Brookville was on a Clouser. Don't be afraid to use those streamers if you want a change up.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Don't forget the warm water species.


----------



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

i deffantly wont forget about the warm water fish.i love bass and crappie fishing but never done it on a fly rod.heard its a blast.if anyone has any advice on what to fill my tackle box up with for these fish i would also appriciate it


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

We are heading into some prime warmwater fishing....!!!! Bucktails and Clousers in black/white, chartreuse/white, olive/chartreuse.....woolybuggers in black, olive, white, and chartreuse.....all of these in sizes 8-10 for crappie and 4-6 for bass in the Spring. Also for bass some bunny strip leeches.....same basic colors.....Good Luck!

Mike


----------

